
You've Never Seen Pi Like This Before - jonbaer
http://www.popsci.com/article/science/youve-never-seen-pi-0
======
dTal
Ever since I learned about Tau, I no longer get a nerd kick out of Pi -
instead it's a reminder that not even pure mathematics is safe from human
idiosyncrasy. Tau is so clearly and obviously _correct_ and _consistent_ (you
use a constant defined by diameter in equations using radius yet insist that
all those factors of 2 are _natural_? Preposterous!), yet for hundreds of
years nobody even thought to question Pi! And even now, now that someone has
finally seen the elephant in the room, there's no inertia to fix it. It looks
plausible that the pedagogical disaster that is Pi may persist for another
century or more.

